# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kysymys lainauksista rustausten yhteydessä

## joht. Nyman

Ylläpidolle ja miksei muillekin simppeli kysymys: Jos kirjoitan jonkun jutun Foorumille ja haluan ottaa siihen siteerauksen vaikkapa Ilta-Sanomien jutusta, miten se oikein onnistuu? Tarkoitan siis sitä, että Foorumille tulisi teksti "Lainaus Alunperin kirjoittanut Ilta-Sanomat" _Blaa, blaa, blaa_

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ylläpidolle ja miksei muillekin simppeli kysymys: Jos kirjoitan jonkun jutun Foorumille ja haluan ottaa siihen siteerauksen vaikkapa Ilta-Sanomien jutusta, miten se oikein onnistuu? Tarkoitan siis sitä, että Foorumille tulisi teksti "Lainaus Alunperin kirjoittanut Ilta-Sanomat" _Blaa, blaa, blaa_


Se onnistuu koodilla (ilman välejä toki): [ QUOTE= ][ /QUOTE ], johon yhtäsuuruusmerkin jälkeen tulee alkuperäinen kirjoittaja. Esimerkiksi jos laittaisin tuohon QUOTE=Ilta-Sanomat, lukisi lainauksessa "Alunperin kirjoittanut Ilta-Sanomat".

----------


## 339-DF

Tai jos laiskottaa, niin lainaat edellistä viestiä, jolloin kone tekee valmiiksi sulle kaikki noi hakasuljevehkeilyt. Sitten sieltä vaan sen edellisen kirjoittajan nimi pois ja tilalle IS ja teksti pois ja tilalle se lainaamasi teksti.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Selkvisti ja kiitokset vastauksista. En ole tosiaan aiemmin törmännyt Jlf:n kaltaiseen Foorumi-plätformiin missään, joten siksi kysyin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

WYSIWYG-editorissa on myös tuollainen puhekupla-painike, josta saa QUOTE-härpäkkeet valitun tekstin ympärille. Sitten vain lisätään =-merkki ja vapaavalintainen nimi.

----------

